# Symbolfactory.Net



## enter (1 April 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch vieleicht eine gute Alternative hier zu
http://www.symbolfactory.net/index.html ?


----------



## Echo (4 April 2009)

Versuchs mal mit

http://www.pcpanel.net


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2009)

Echo schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit
> 
> http://www.pcpanel.net


 
Hallo Echo,
für mich sieht das aus als ob du bei dem Verein bist.
Auf dem ersten Blick sieht das ja toll aus, aber was
soll den der Spaß kosten....?

gruß helmut


----------



## Echo (4 April 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
Preise werden demnächst noch veröffentlicht. Voraussichtlich ab EUR 899,-- plus MwSt inkl. 1 Jahr Updates, keine Runtime-Lizenzen. (Das ist noch unverbindlich.)

Gruss
Echo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2009)

Hallo Echo, 
ich habe mir mal das Demo angeschaut, das ist schon gut.
Ist den die Voll-Version etwas umfangreicher....?

gruß helmut


----------



## Echo (4 April 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

die Vollversion ist vom Umfang her identisch mit der Demoversion. Da (fast) alle Komponenten in verschiedenen Designs dargestellt werden können, ist der aktuelle Umfang auch schon ziemlich gut.

Wir werden die Bibliothek aber laufend erweitern und ca. alle 6-8 Wochen ein Update verfügbar machen. Dabei berücksichtigen wir natürlich auch Kundenwünsche, soweit als möglich.

Gruss
Echo


----------

